
Never run sudo rm -rf * inside your home directory (2015) - ElectronShak
https://devrant.com/rants/14235/never-ever-ever-run-sudo-rm-fr-inside-your-home-directory-hard-lesson-learned-on
======
Annatar
And this is news... how?

